# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Qyteti bojë hiri!

## iliria e para

Sot është 19/9/1434, sipas kalendarit Islam.
Është ditë e Enjte.

E, për ata që nuk agjërojnë sot është ditë e Diel, 27 Korrik 2013.

Këtë shkrim po e shkruaj nga njëra pishinë e një fshati të bukur të Kosovës. Pishina është e mbushur plot vajza, djem, gra, burra, fëmijë, veç pleq nuk po shoh. Të gjithë janë shqiptarë.

Kurse unë jam e rrethuar me fëmijë të huaj, të cilëve jam duke ua treguar emrat e armiqve të Shqipërisë.

Ramadani është muaji i nëntë i kalendarit islam. Pra vjeshta jonë (shtatori) është verë islame (korriku).

Kafen e mëngjesit e piva buzë Ibrit. Kafenetë e qytetit janë të mbushura plot.
Të gjithë po pinë e po hanë mëngjesin të relasuar e mospërfillës, dhe askujt, si atëherë në fëmijërinë time, nuk po i vjen keq që të pi e të ha tinëz, të kthejë kokën e të ruhet për të mos e parë ata që agjërojnë.

Nga fëmijëria mbaj mend një rrëfim që fliste për një prift ortodoks i cili e ka fituar parajsën islame (anipse ka qenë ortodoks!), sepse gjatë muajit të agjërimit islam, nuk ka pirë as nuk ka ngrënë asgjë në praninë e muslimanëve që agjërojnë.

Agjërojnë në format e tyre besimtarët e të gjitha feve.
Agjerim janë edhe dietat që mbajnë gratë e burrat e botës për tu dukur bukur para Zotit dhe engjëjve.

E Zoti shumë gëzohet kur e sheh që për respekt ndaj tij njerëzit çdo vit, në vend se të hanë në ditë, hanë në natë.

Unë për vete agjëroj çdo ditë të jetës sime. As nuk ha mëngjes, as drekë. Ha, pasi të përfundon dita në përendim të diellit. Dhe, jo për Zotin, as tu dukem bukur shpirtërave të mirë, por sepse nuk kam nevojë për ushqim. Ha përpara se të bie në gjumë. Jo për të jetuar, por për të vdekur në gjumë, më duhet ushqimi.

Për herë të parë në vendlindjen time, mbrëmë dola nga shtëpia, në ora 2 të mëngjesit. Për ta parë me sytë e mi pamjen që ma përshkruan ditën shoqet e fëmijërisë.

Pranë çebaptores afër gjimnazit të qytetit, 1 (një) kilometër burra që prisnin në radhë për të blerë për syfyr çebapë.
Isha e vetmja femër në natë.
Çfarë shije ka ky mish me qepë që i ka magjepsur agjëruesit në mesnatë!

Kafsha para se të hahet, mbytet, vritet, therret. E vrarë dhe e mbytur, mishi i saj është i vdekur.
Njeriu mishngrënës, mban veten gjallë, duke u ushqyer me mish dhe gjak të vdekur.

Nga kureshtja e madhe për shijen e çebapëve me gjak, desha ta provoj një kafshatë.
Gjithë ky mashkull pa "zor" nuk do të ishte zgjuar në terrin e orës dy të mëngjesit.
E afrova deri te goja një copë çebap, por, s'isha e zonja ta provoj. Sytë. Sytë s'më lënë. Nuk mund të ha as peshkun që i ka sytë e vegjël.

Dita e parë e qytetërimit fillon atë çast kur njerëzit i kthehen
vetvetes, natyrës së tyre, dhe nuk hanë asgjë që ka sy, mish dhe gjak.

Qyteti që dikur ishte vendlindja e rokenrollit, vendlindja e poetëve këngëtarë, sot është qytet pa drita, pa ujë, pa urë dhe pa rrugëdalje.

Jugu i qytetit agjëron gjatë 12-të muajve të vitit, pa ujë.

Rrugës për në në Prishtinë e pashë rokerin e moçëm që ish bërë "asht e lëkurë". Me gërshërë të mëdha në dorë fishkëllonte këngën e tij të harruar "ata sy s'i harroj" derisa priste barin e keq përreth oborrit të tij të vogël.
Por, flokët ende i kishte të gjatë.

PDK-ja e ka ngjyrosur Mitrovicën me bojë dheu, bojë pluhuri, bojë Kandahari. Si për metaforë Kandahar do të thotë "candy" (karamele).

Asgjë, hiç-hiç asgjë nuk është ndërtuar në qytet. Është rrënuar edhe tradita që përpara të uriturit të mos hahet, përpara të eturit të mos pihet.

Në fëmijërinë time Mitrovicës i vinte era helm Zveçani.
Tani i vie era mish dhe gjak.

Por, asnjë fëmijë nuk e dëgjova duke bërtitur si atëherë: Urra, u "dhezën" kandilat.

----------


## benseven11

Grate e verteta veshin blu.

----------

